

What just happened here on HN? (Error?) - hayksaakian
http://i.imgur.com/HztGXmm.png

======
dang
I screwed something up in the REPL. Sorry!

~~~
hayksaakian
no problem, it went away pretty quick. :)

~~~
dang
I'm going to try the thing again now. Hope I get it right... (Edit: seems so.)

